# Question relating to IEC



## Jlow (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello everyone

I have a question for those who have gone before me, as it's something that now worries me. I have hoped to apply onto the IEC for 2013 soon as it opens. 

A friend tells me that my chances are incredibly slim, as immigration will begin by processing the applications left in the queue from this year first, before processing those they accept in the new year.

Is this true? If it is I'm really going to need a stroke of good luck to get a visa for 2013. It's very discouraging.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jlow said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have a question for those who have gone before me, as it's something that now worries me. I have hoped to apply onto the IEC for 2013 soon as it opens.
> 
> ...


It is my understanding that those leftover from last year must re-apply for the 2013 year. Notwithstanding, if you get your application in as soon as the process opens you'll stand an excellent chance of making it.


----------



## Jlow (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you. That eases a good bit of concern. I'll have the application in as soon as it's available to maximise my chance then.


----------

